# Dr Noel King. Passes Away



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 7, 2009)

Dr Noel King...of Santa Cruz University California passed away.
He did what Dr Ganda Singh, Dr Hari Ram Gupta etc could not do...for Sikhism ..

A little background.
Dr. Noel King comes from a family that has long association with Sikhisma nd Punajb...His grandfather was in the service of Maharaja Ranjit Singh....and Dr King was born in Rawalpindi in 1922...

The First person to attempt to write on Sikhism was a German Priest named Dr Trumpp..who wrote on Gurbani of Guru Garnth Sahib from the viewpoint of a Christian Priest....obvioulsy heavily biased and coloured.

The next person in the West to follow in the footsteps of Trumpp....was also a Christian MISSIONARY..but having learnt the lesson of Dr Trumpp...and to escape allegations of bias..this man declared that he and his wife both have lost faith in the Bible and Christianity. This man is Dr Mcleod. Dr Mcleod was very successful in twisting and turning Sikhism just like Dr Trumpp. Many Sikh Scholars came to the fore to put things right about Mc Leod...but in the USA itself arose DR. Noel King to catch Dr Mcleod by the "throat" and make him answerable for the distortions and half truths about Sikhism in his books . Many Sikhs ( even the SGPC) is not even aware of the immense work in favour of Sikhism done by the late Noel King.
Noel King not only identified Dr Mcleod..but more importantly he exposed the insidious network of Mcleodian scholars that he had already placed in PHd studies of various universities in the Usa and Canada....to further the Mcleodian Agenda. Even Great Sikh Scholars like Prof Gnada Singh or Hari Ram Gupta couldnt have doen what Dr Noel King managed to do. Now the Mcleodian schoalrs carry an ID (Mcleodian) and can be refuted.
Dr Nole King has provided PHd guidance to about 6 or more Scholars and thus in some universities at least the MCleodian wave has been stemmed.
Dr Sangat Singh..Sikhs in History has also written about Dr Noel King in his book.

This report is rather sketchy as I myself have little knowledge about this great man and friend of Sikhism. If any memebers of SPN can shed more light on Dr Noel King or his works..it will be good. I also hope SGPC wakes up and recognises the work of Dr Noel King in this regard and honours him  (posthumously at least )


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2009)

Gyani ji

This is the first I have ever heard of Dr. Noel King -- and I am going to do some research on this. Your article is fascinating, really intriguing. He was the one to expose McLeod?!?! Thanks, and great stuff:yes:


----------



## NavjeetSingh (Feb 7, 2009)

I heard it first time from you, I'm definitely going to find out more about him, if you have any source to know about him please tell about it. you can also take the initiative making the SGPC know it so that his work could be recognized.


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 8, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Dr Noel King...of Santa Cruz University California passed away.
> He did what Dr Ganda Singh, Dr Hari Ram Gupta etc could not do...for Sikhism ..
> 
> A little background.
> ...



What a shame. A really good writer and a great loss to Sikhism.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is another update on Dr Noel King by one of his own Phd students.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 8, 2009)

Shouldnt we Sikhs be ashamed at the way we treat our friends ? We rarely treat gems as gems....until its too late and they are gone.
Todays Rozana Spokesman is the only Punjabi paper to carry an obituary on this great friend of Sikhs in the west...so sad.

Rozana Spokesman Online........


----------



## Dr. D. P. Singh (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Giani Ji for the post and informing us all about the great loss to Sikh jagat by passing away of Dr. Neol King. May Almighty God provide peace to Dr King's soul!
DPSingh


----------



## Dr. D. P. Singh (Feb 8, 2009)

*More on Dr. Noel King*

Dr Neol King's father, the late William Henry King, used to come on horseback to the General Post Office, Amritsar during the British regime when communication was through coded messages (Morse code). He was the first postmaster in the GPO, Amritsar. He later laid the communication cable up to the hostile terrains of Afghanistan, braving ambushes by Afghani guerrillas who opposed this engineering marvel at that time.
Dr Neol Q. King had been Professor Emeritus, History and Comparative Religion, University of California, and had visited to Amritsar during December 2003 to deliver a lecture in the third international conference on Guru Granth Sahib and inter-faith understanding to world peace. 
His was the first Irish family to have settled in Punjab. His great grandfather was a veterinary doctor who served in the army of Maharaja Ranjit Singh. He served with a Punjabi platoon from Chaklala in Burma and in Europe. Dr Neol Q. King was born at Taxila on the edge of Potohar Punjab (North West Frontier Province).


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 9, 2009)

*re: More on Dr. Noel King*

drdpsn ji

Each and every nugget of information in your post has the fascination of facts that are more intriguing than fiction itself. This man Dr. Noel King has an amazing story. I want to know more. And appreciate so much your contribution to this story.


----------



## Dr. D. P. Singh (Feb 10, 2009)

*re: More on Dr. Noel King*

aad0002 ji, 
 If you want to know more about Dr. Noel Q. King, you may access a very informative article (rather a Tribute by one of his student Dr. Tarlochan Singh Nahal) at Panthic Weekly: Dr. Noel Q. King - Scholar and Renowned Historian on Sikhs Passes Away . The title of the article is 'Dr. Noel Q. King -Scholar and Renowned Historian on Sikhs passes away' . The article is posted by The Panthic Weekly.com
drdpsn


----------



## Arvind (Feb 10, 2009)

*re: More on Dr. Noel King*

Dr. Singh,

Thanks for sharing the wonderful memories.

With Regards, Arvind.


----------



## dalsingh (Feb 11, 2009)

God bless you on your journey. 

I have read some of Mr. King's research, he truly was a friend of Sikhs. I never knew his great grandfather served under Maharajah Ranjit Singh. I wonder of there is any more information on this person?


----------

